# Considering Purchase of X-Trail



## bearca (Feb 16, 2007)

I am looking for a small SUV and I like what I see in the X-Trail.
My concern is with parts availability as the X-Trail gets older. Since it was only available in Canada for a couple of years.
Also if I go across to the US and it breaks down. Has this happened to anyone.
I would really like your expert opinions...


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

read the threads... there are good points and bad points on the xey...

forget the US... they don't know that it exist.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey there, Bearca. The availability of spare parts is a very real concern. For a lot of specialty items you'll be forced to go the dealer where you'll have to mortgage your home, sign over your first born and donate a coupla' pints of blood to get the part you need.

I have an X-Trail and an older Nissan pick-up. I love Nissans and have had lots of luck with them. However, when your X-Trail does go down for a repair...it might cost you.

Have you considered a Pathfinder?


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

a pathfinder is not a small suv... you may have to look at another make of small suv... but with the xey... I am told that the big ticket items that start to break are around the 150,000km which is a lot better than some of the NA vehicle breaking down at a lot lower kilometer.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

As far as big ticket items going at 150 k, I just replaced an ABS sensor at 70 k to the tune of $320.00 plus tax (sure hope the other three last a lot longer). Replaced a wheel bearing last summer for $235. The wheel bearing is supposed to be still under warranty, but Nissan hasn't gotten back to me.

Not sure when the timing belt is supposed to be done. Maybe 100 k?

I sure hope I don't have to spill out any more cash until 150 k.


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

timing belt don't get replaced... maybe adjusted at the 100k mark


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

No timing belt change @ 100 k? That's good news!


----------

